# Well Done If Anyone Got This...



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Had this set up to snipe last night, but got pipped at the post...

RailRoad Longines Ultronic

(Item 160397628338)

...I'd been wondering whether anyone ever made a RailRoad Approved ESA 9162/4 watch.

Seems Longines did!

Can't link to the photo, as ebay must use some strange image format.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

A-ha; forgot Windows7 has a 'snipping tool' included.

Image 'borrowed' from the auction (apologies to the original owner)...

RR Ultronic


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

And Eterna.....so i suspect others did too,...

its amazing what will turn up with the ESA tuning fork movement in...

K


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Cheers Keith, I couldn't find any reference on tinternet about RR ESA tuning forks.

Have you got any pics of the Eterna version?


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Who. Me? said:


> Cheers Keith, I couldn't find any reference on tinternet about RR ESA tuning forks.
> 
> Have you got any pics of the Eterna version?


Not Keith but,


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

:notworthy:

Bill, what haven't you got? :huh:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> :notworthy:
> 
> Bill, what haven't you got? :huh:


Actually, quite a few things, Paul. I've had to slow down but I heep trying. :to_become_senile:

Still have a few that need a holiday across the pond.


----------

